# Still drumming my fingers, but this doesn't sound good for TiVO



## BoxerMom (Dec 16, 2002)

Yesterday (Nov 4th) Directv did NOT even mention TiVO to Wall Street analysts.  Rather, they discussed the new user interface coming in December, calling it "Apple-like".

"I think you'll see a little bit of the future in our HD user interface because although that's for the linear product, it will give you a sense of how we're looking at kind of speed of response, search engines, recommendations, shows you might like, poster art for movies, a much more, I would say, Apple-like, to be honest, experience from an interface standpoint," said DIRECTV CEO Mike White.

Also, they will introduce a Home Media Center this year with twice the storage of the "traditional HD DVR" and ability to record up to five shows at once.

Source: http://www.tvpredictions.com/dreveal110411.htm


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

The DirecTV DVRs have left the TiVo DirecTV DVR in the dust is how it looks to me.


----------



## BoxerMom (Dec 16, 2002)

One of the commenters to the original article claims that he's been using it for a month (tester?) and that it is not as responsive as he would like.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

BoxerMom said:


> Also, they will introduce a Home Media Center this year with twice the storage of the "traditional HD DVR" and ability to record up to five shows at once.


Yes, it's in testing...

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/10/directvs-five-tuner-rvu-ready-hr34-dvr-revealed/


----------



## catocony (Nov 14, 2006)

hefe said:


> Yes, it's in testing...
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/10/directvs-five-tuner-rvu-ready-hr34-dvr-revealed/


That's the HR34, not the HD DirecTivo. Two totally different boxes.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

catocony said:


> That's the HR34, not the HD DirecTivo. Two totally different boxes.


I know.

If you read back a few posts, you'll see that's exactly what we were talking about there.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

As long as DirecTV got the few remaining TiVo fans on new two year commits for a the crap DVR they have no need to mention the T-word, as in, "Suckas!"


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

netringer said:


> As long as DirecTV got the few remaining TiVo fans on new two year commits for a the crap DVR they have no need to mention the T-word, as in, "Suckas!"


Sense...this makes none.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Chris Gerhard said:


> The DirecTV DVRs have left the TiVo DirecTV DVR in the dust is how it looks to me.


Thanks for that, Captain Obvious.

Now with the HD GUI rolling out to all HD DVR+ models on top of the availability of the HR-34, Tivo has definitely missed the boat; there is no new frontier left for them to distinguish their vaporware offering as a premium product even when it finally ships.

Snooze? Lose.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

The HR34 is now for sale at Solid Signal Click me and from Robert at Value Electronics Click me

Both have it priced at $399


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

DirecTV's new Home Media system also blow out the Premiere quad by offering 5 tuners and the ability to stream to 3 other TV's at one time, along with the new HD UI. Although I still think Dish Networks HD UI is the best. Great looking channel logos and ultra fast response for all functions. I expected DirecTV to offer at least as good, if not better than Dish's HD UI.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

BoxerMom said:


> Yesterday (Nov 4th) Directv did NOT even mention TiVO to Wall Street analysts.  Rather, they discussed the new user interface coming in December, calling it "Apple-like".
> 
> "I think you'll see a little bit of the future in our HD user interface because although that's for the linear product, it will give you a sense of how we're looking at kind of speed of response, search engines, recommendations, shows you might like, poster art for movies, a much more, I would say, Apple-like, to be honest, experience from an interface standpoint," said DIRECTV CEO Mike White.
> 
> ...


This has been Michel White's attitude for over a year now. He had previously said that the coming TiVo product really wouldn't be much different from DirecTV's new generation of boxes, offering about the same features. He was so ho-hum, seeming so UNenthusiastic every time he was asked about the DirecTiVo product on past conference calls, but utterly giddy about what DirecTV equipment coming down the pipe would do.

Considering, the last I knew, the DirecTiVo product is based on SERIES 3--NOT PREMIERE--it is an understatement to say that DirecTV has passed TiVo.

It is sad. Had TiVo really focused on getting the OTT on-line features RIGHT and added at least one more tuner (and even developing an excellent streaming only product to make some money on Roku's and Boxee Box's expense, TiVo really would be in a much better position, but it has staked EVERYTHING by sucking with the MSO's who now are saying they no longer view themselves as providers of TV services (Charter and TWC, but others to follow), but now say they are ISP's. Being an ISP is far more profitable for the MSO's. And where will that leave TiVo: a patent troller with NO streaming only product that more and more people will buy, even if the smart TV offers some services, but they don't offer as much as Roku.

TiVo, I would have loved ye, and I would have been one of the crazies who would have purchased a Quad had it OTA tuners. The Series 3 platform is STILL the superior experience overall, while my Premiere is still sluggish. The Series 3 platform would still be superior/better value even if TiVo fixed the Premiere to be snappy with commands.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

BoxerMom said:


> One of the commenters to the original article claims that he's been using it for a month (tester?) and that it is not as responsive as he would like.


What does that mean...neither is the Premiere


----------

